# Vivelle Dot Patch?



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Has anyone tried the Vivelle Dot patch by Novartis? It contains 1.56 mg of estradiol. I'm tempted to try this patch just to see if it will work for me, in case I have to have a complete hysterectomy. If anyone has any knowledge of this patch, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I would like to know about this too - though estradiol in pill form is working okay for me. (It was a little tricky for a few months, but now it's mostly fine.)


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

HipJan, I found out last week that the dr wants to take my ovaries as well. So, I know I'll have to go on some type of HRT and I'm trying to see what will work for me. I know that I can't take any oral meds because of my last experience with my blood pressure. I actually have a patch from a co-worker and am going to try it just to see what happens with my blood pressure. The thing is, I'm not sure when to put it on. I am on my cycle right now --- do it now or after? Actually, my gyn had written a prescription for me a while back of another type of patch, but I never filled the prescription.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Oh, yes: the BP problem. I have a bit of a BP problem too, but I don't believe my relatively lose dose of estrogen is causing me problems. I couldn't tell you when to start the patch - but probably just after you finish, around day 7 (but ask doc). About the ovaries: I've read that docs like to take those out too while they are in there if you are 47 or above. They figure they aren't working well anymore anyway. Mine were kind of working, but I was having so many painful cysts (we believe the nasty, dangerous blood-filled kind) that I agreed to their removal as I was lying in the hospital bed, fatigued, on my birthday.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

HipJan, I know you didn't have any choice about your surgery, but has it caused you any real problems to speak of? My main concerns are my sex drive and whether my fellow will feel any difference when he returns? I am,I am told, highly sexual and really am afraid of the change.Wouldn't it be terrible if I lost my man because of no desire???!!! Oh God!So, I'm going to try this patch before everything is yanked out to see IF I can use it without a problem.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Well, Patty, your drive could be affected - or maybe not. I don't know if I want to go there....








Mainly, the surgery was kind of tiring for me. I'd been through so much already that surgery just kind of further zapped me. But, overall, not too bad.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I understand HipJan... but, ya know, if I were already married it would make a difference. Hey, I'm trying to get a husband!! *smile*


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello, I have been on Vivelle for about 6 years. I had a total hysterectomy and they started me on them right away. I was taking 0.1mg and having no problems at all.As far as your sex drive, I didn't notice a difference at all.When I started having problems with IBS-D I went to my GYN and asked him if it could be due to having alot of estrogen in my system he said that it could be possible. He was surprised that they put me on such a high dose so soon. I was only 28 when I had the surgery.So he switched me to half the dose about 3 weeks ago and I have been doing much better with IBS-D. I have been very happy with the patch. Anyways I could never remember to take a pill. Well hope this helps.God Bless  Shannon IBS-D


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

I tried Vivelle Dot and it caused me to retain fluid and my blood pressure shot through the ceiling. Instead I use a natural mixture of topical estrogens.... estradiol, estriol & estrone. It's important to use all three along with a bit of natural progesterone to offset the carcinogenic effects of estradiol.Regarding sex drive and hyst... we're all different. I was enormously sexual prior to the surgery... I think I posted on another thread somewhere on this forum about the loss of the incredible orgasms which involved a contracting uterus. I am still sexual, just not quite the dynamo that I once was and the orgasms are nowhere near as good as they once were. I think the biggest issue I've had with the hyst is the emotional detachment that I have experienced. Keep in mind that I suffered from clinical depression/anxiety before the surgery. Those types of things tend to worsen with the surgery (or so my obgyn told me)... and in my case, she was right.... about 200% right. I still think the injection of Lupron is what jumpstarted all of the distress for me.But I know some who have breezed through the surgery without complications. Maybe you would be one of the lucky ones?Evie


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Shannon, thanks for your feedback. Your experience sounds ideal. Of course, mine wouldn't possibly be that good!Evie, yes, I do remember chatting with you and your concerns. Were you hypertensive prior to your surgery? That is my MAIN concern --- that I may NOT be able to use any HRT to replenish my hormones! Then what? Is there always another way, if one type fails???


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

No, Patty, I didn't have high BP prior to the surgery, but SINCE the surgery some problems with that have cropped up which precluded my use of synthetic estrogen.I've offset those problems by switching to the triple natural estrogens that I mentioned above and by using calcium/magnesium as well as maintaining my level of moderate exercise.Evie


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm sorry, I didn't respond to your other question: If synthetic hormones don't work for you, you might be able to try natural hormones like I use. I have no problems with blood pressure or fluid retention while using the natural estrogens. The problem with those, however, is that insurance won't always pay for them, and in fact, doctors won't always prescribe them. I order mine from the UK and pay out of pocket for them. The natural progesterone is more available here in the US, and I came across one promoted by Dr. John R. Lee that is a combination of both estrogens and progesterone with a fair price. However, I had to match 6 tubes of progesterone cream that I had left with another 6 jars of the triple natural estrogen cream ($40 per jar). I order by mail instead of on line credit card because it's cheaper.One other thing you could try would be to cut the Vivelle patch in half or even in quarters. You might be able to tolerate a lower dose of synthetic estrogen (I've done that before when I was desperately depressed from lack of estradiol and had run out of my natural estrogens)Evie


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

The cream that you came across in the US, is it phytoestrogens or the triple-estrogen type?


----------

